# Education System/ Changing Education Paradigms (video) - What are your views?



## Hanz (May 15, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has already posted about this but I thought it's be an interesting topic to discuss. And to see views from different personality types on the overall concept of education. I don't have a strong knowledge of other types, other than my own type.

I'm an INFJ, education if very important to me. But when I see some students in school who don't really put effort/ don't care much about education as I do. I'm interested what is it that makes them think in that way?

Or people's opinion on education forcing on the "Academics" against the "Arts". I assume this plays upon peoples personality on the N/S, F/T functions? - the idea of logical vs feeler thinkers? - I'm a noob on this stuff still so correct me if I'm wrong.

Discuss away! ^_^

PS. I recommend looking at other videos from these, they're very interesting ^_^


----------



## darkstar88 (Feb 4, 2013)

i love those RSA animates! good post!

i don't like to call them public schools, its misleading. i think government run public indoctrination centers is a far more accurate term. they operate like prisons! and yes the system is total shit broken far beyond repair. its geared towards obedience above all. that is not education that is a recipe for tyranny. kids have no rights in school, why? because they're kids, they can't stand up for their rights.


----------

